# Perspective is interesting...



## shutupntra1n (Oct 15, 2004)

I received the following email from someone. It's interesting how the subconcious mind operates. 




"I cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdgnieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid. Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer inwaht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses  and you can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn  mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Amzanig huh? yaeh and I awlyas thought slpeling was ipmorantt!"


----------



## bulletproof1 (Oct 15, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=33995


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 15, 2004)

Ahhhhhhh fuck BP!  Ruined the only thread I ever started besides my own journal.


----------



## greekblondechic (Oct 15, 2004)

You should start a Vin Diesel thread


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 15, 2004)

Forget it!!!  This thread is dead


----------

